# SKUNK!!!!!



## 6.5 Fan (May 21, 2022)

My new rescue dog had a brush with a skunk today, home we go, into the dugout for a nice swim, into the shower and out comes the hydrogen peroxide. Best stuff to kill the lingering smell. This guy is a GSP that was kept in a kennel in an apartment, some exercise but not near enough for a dog this size, loves to run and very fast.


----------



## YYCHM (May 21, 2022)

My GSP had a habit of finding Porcupines To the point where I kept clamping forceps in my bird game vest.  And ya those dogs need lots of space to run themselves out in.


----------



## Degen (May 21, 2022)

Simplest solution for pet/skunk encounters.

Rub cooking oil into pets fur (acts as a solvent for skunk spray), wash with dish soap, to get rid of skunk infused oil.  Sometimes a second treatment is required.

Simple chemistry.

BTW one dog 5 encounters with a skunk in 8 days.  This works.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 21, 2022)

Hydrogen peroxide kills the smell in one shot, best stuff for skunk.


----------



## Degen (May 21, 2022)

Over the years we've used tomato paste, Hydrogen Peroxide (hard on the dogs skin and a few other mixes, oil and soaps best effect and safest for all involved.


----------



## thestelster (May 21, 2022)

@6.5 Fan and @YYCHM 
I had a GSP as well, Dexter, fantastic hunting dog and best companion.  We went everywhere together.  I still miss him, and he passed 10 years ago.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 22, 2022)

I have 2 GSP's, one i raised from a pup and the rescue dog. Both 4 years old, great dogs. I have had several of this breed over the years.


----------



## Susquatch (May 22, 2022)

I had one GSP 50 years ago. Then I had GWPs till this past year when my last two died.  Intelligent, loyal, trainable, friendly, amazing hunting abilities, amazing companions.

For the time being, we have decided not to get another dog and then review that decision in a year or so.






My last dog was Citori - named by my daughter after the Browning O/U. But we all called her Ori.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 23, 2022)

The pup i raised, Cooper, is a GSP/GWP cross but shows no GWP coat traits. They do tie you down a bit and now with two of these big boys it is even worse. Oh well i had no life away from the farm anyways.


----------



## Susquatch (May 23, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> The pup i raised, Cooper, is a GSP/GWP cross but shows no GWP coat traits. They do tie you down a bit and now with two of these big boys it is even worse. Oh well i had no life away from the farm anyways.



The original GWP was actually created by cross breeding with other breeds including the GSP. In that sense the GSP is a much stronger genetic line and it doesn't surprise me at all to see no GWP coat traits in Cooper. Especially if his mother line was GSP. But I also assume he is young and that could change with time.


----------



## boilerhouse (May 23, 2022)

Skunks!!!   We have them around our house.  They love the grubs that our yard seems to provide.  Our dog got skunked. Both cats were sprayed at the same time one night.  That was fun - giving two cats multiple baths.  My wife and daughter were away in Montreal.  They returned and knew something was up when the grey cat was yellowish, and the black cat was orange.
Most interesting was a friends dog who we were dog sitting.  We went out at night for a bathroom break, and I was 6 feet away when he got sprayed. 
I must admit the chemistry is interesting, with the repeated conversion of thiols to mercaptans.  But this is a heck of a way to learn new things.


----------



## Susquatch (May 23, 2022)

boilerhouse said:


> Skunks!!!   We have them around our house.  They love the grubs that our yard seems to provide.  Our dog got skunked. Both cats were sprayed at the same time one night.  That was fun - giving two cats multiple baths.  My wife and daughter were away in Montreal.  They returned and knew something was up when the grey cat was yellowish, and the black cat was orange.
> Most interesting was a friends dog who we were dog sitting.  We went out at night for a bathroom break, and I was 6 feet away when he got sprayed.
> I must admit the chemistry is interesting, with the repeated conversion of thiols to mercaptans.  But this is a heck of a way to learn new things.



Ethyl Mercaptan. The stinkiest substance known to man. It is the odourant used in propane. The only thing we humans can detect in damn near parts per billion. (commonly rated at 0.002ppm).


----------



## Tom O (May 23, 2022)

I trapped one last year and transported it out of the city for release you just cover the trap with a sheet and your good to go. The trap was bought at Princess Auto for around $20


----------



## Degen (May 23, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Ethyl Mercaptan. The stinkiest substance known to man. It is the odourant used in propane. The only thing we humans can detect in damn near parts per billion. (commonly rated at 0.002ppm).


They also use it in mines to sound alarm.  Been down in one when it was used.


----------



## Susquatch (May 23, 2022)

Tom O said:


> I trapped one last year and transported it out of the city for release you just cover the trap with a sheet and your good to go. The trap was bought at Princess Auto for around $20
> View attachment 24084



Why do you guys all think skunks belong in the country? Skunks are city critters. They like garbage and lawn grubs. It's the same with possums. 

Do you have any idea how much time I waste trapping them and bringing them back to the city?


----------



## Degen (May 23, 2022)

A about 5 years ago we saved (caught 5 baby skunks after mom had be killed crossing the street, someone throw paint at one of and the fur matted so it had a hard time getting around (Toronto wildlife rescue took them in and said we saved that one because it was in great distress).  They only came out because mom was gone.  Yes they are cute but be forewarned they are born fully loaded.   Our dogs where still puppies so we gave them puppy kibble and it look huge beside the little ones.

Their home was under our shed (yes this why our jack got sprayed that many times by mom  prior to her death in such a short time), she was still a puppy.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 24, 2022)

No catch and release around here. High velocity lead and copper, or perhaps my buddies ford truck at high speed.


----------



## Darren (May 24, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> My GSP had a habit of finding Porcupines To the point where I kept clamping forceps in my bird game vest.  And ya those dogs need lots of space to run themselves out in.


Fun times. My pup met a porcupine the other night.


----------



## Tom O (May 24, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Why do you guys all think skunks belong in the country? Skunks are city critters. They like garbage and lawn grubs. It's the same with possums.
> 
> Do you have any idea how much time I waste trapping them and bringing them back to the city?


Actually it was more take it far enough that it won’t find its way back, a lot of people said to drown it but I couldn’t see that happening.


----------



## DPittman (May 24, 2022)

Darren said:


> Fun times. My pup met a porcupine the other night.


Egads that is NOT fun for man or beast.  Make sure you get them all out, they just migrate deeper, especially the ones in the roof of the mouth.  It appears you dog must of been smart enough to back off before getting fully loaded.  Sometimes dogs bite the porcupine in response to being poked in the nose and then get quills really bad.


----------



## Darren (May 24, 2022)

My other dog didn't learn the first few times. He wouldn't let me pull them. He definitely tried to eat the porcupines.   This new pup, Teddy,  let me get them all out but it took a while. Poor guy. He wouldn't hurt a fly, so i'm sure he was just trying to make a new friend.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 25, 2022)

Darren your dog was lucky, last time my dog got a face full. Had one dog that wouldn't learn, tried to eat many porcupines, the vet made  bunch off of me.


----------



## Tom O (May 25, 2022)

I hear you are suppose to cut the quills before pulling them out


----------



## Degen (May 25, 2022)

Been through it twice with a porcupine (years ago), first time the dog only got a couple of quills, the second the dog tried for victory (extremely short lived), spent 45mins in the cars headlights pulling quills (vet said we save the dogs life by doing that), he pulled a few that we missed the last ones came out about a month later.  Thank god the dog was good natured and let me pull that many quills.


----------

